# STB Cable Recorder with Scheduled Recording



## kanushan (Oct 14, 2017)

I?ve been looking for a product that fits this description but I wasn?t able to and I was hoping that this forum could help me out. I?m looking for a device that can record my set top box (my cable box is a NEXTBOX by Rogers if that helps). I would also like if the device could do scheduled recording. I checked out a device called the AverMedia EzRecorder 310 which can do scheduled recordings on cable box but it is only limited to 100 scheduled recordings and so I?m not satisfied with that product. Also if the product that u list has HDCP, I?m fine with that as well since I have a HDMI stripper that bypasses the HDCP. It would be extremely helpful if someone could link a product that has all the features I described.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

"High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection is a form of digital copy protection developed by Intel Corporation to prevent copying of digital, audio & video content as it travels across connections."

No way to remove it that I know of.

Recording something on a schedule isn't hard unless you want to change channels. If so, you'll need a different type of box, or cable card for a PC.


----------



## kanushan (Oct 14, 2017)

I've been searching the internet for like 3 days now and I cant find a way but I saw that you said I can do scheduled recordings with a box, Could you please tell me a box where I could do scheduled recordings for the Set top box i already have. And also I would like to change channels if thats possible.


----------

